# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Zydrunas Savickas wins IFSA World's Strongest Man 2005

## JuicyJim

Although Mariusuz won the MET-RX World's strongest man compeition this year it's fair to say the real strongman is Zydrunas Savickas who compeited in a much tougher compeition the IFSA world's strongest man comp. held in Quebec the same time that the Met-rx WSM comp was being held in china. 

Here was Zydrunas compeition-remember these names from last year's WSM compeition in the bahamas? well there no longer compeiting in that event because there now liscensed IFSA STRONGMEN and therefore can no longer compete in that compeition

Zydrunas Savickas, Lithuania
Svend Karlsen, Norway
MAGNUS SAMUELSSON (CAPTAIN), SWEDEN
Raimonds Bergmanis, Latvia
Van Hatfield, USA
Phil Pfister, USA 
Tommi Lotta, Finland
Rene Minkwitz, Denmark
Juha Rasanen, Finland
MARK PHILIPI (CAPTAIN), USA
Karl Gillingham, USA

----------


## Kärnfysikern

to bad with the federation split. I hope pudzianowski jumps over to IFSA but I guess it wont happen. He probably would have gotten beaten by zavickas but he is still my favorite strongman!

----------


## Kärnfysikern

IFSA seems to want to do the same to strongman as ifbb has done to bodybuilding. That sux

----------


## chest6

ohh ok that answers my question

----------


## JuicyJim

> ohh ok that answers my question



what question

----------


## bigJJ

That's so cool. Savickas is the man. I'm glad to see he finally got what was coming to him.

So did Jesse Marunde stay with MET-RX WSM? That kid is gonna go far in this sport.

----------


## SHAOKAHN

Zydrunas is the man, he dominates the Arnold C too.

----------

